# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wat is het verschil?

## omatoppietop

Hi allemaal

De ene arts zegt ziekte van paget, de ander fibreuze dysplasie, wat is het verschil? 

wie weet 't

groetjes oma

----------

